# And The Newbies Keep Rollin In...



## Kane's Undertow (May 30, 2009)

Another proud new OB owner here. After selling our Fleetwood E1 last summer, 9 months of research, and a few deals that fell through, we found our OB, inspected it, bought it, and brought it home in a matter of 5 hours.







We are so excited. Can't wait to take it out. Of course we keep reading on the site and have gotten many good ideas for mods etc. Going to buy a gen this week and possibly have the axels flipped too. I am sure we will stay busy between the camping and the mods.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Kane said:


> I am sure we will stay busy between the camping and the mods.


And reading the furum.

Welcome and enjoy the camper

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome, and congrats on the OB!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW, congrats!







have fun with the mods and remember, pictures are a must.
have fun with the new OB,
Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!

Enjoy it and stay in touch !!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers

Depending on where you hail from, be sure and check for a group get together near by, as it's a great way to learn more about your TT and have lots of fun









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Where are you from?


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Going from your Fleetwood to an Outback - you're in the lap of luxury now. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BTW- I LOVE Whippets!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

To you AND your Outbarkers!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD AND HAPPY CAMPING !
You are going to love your new Outback and this site.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

sounds great, you are really going to appreciate your OB especially coming from an E1!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad you could join us!!! We went from a pop-up to our Outback too.... what a difference~


----------



## Kane's Undertow (May 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. We are from Colorado Springs.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations! You're going to love it!


----------

